# Trail helmets



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Need a new helmet. Currently using my 8 year old specialized CC helmet and love the lightweight and fit but thinking of more protection. Currently looking at the specialized ambush, IXS trail and giro montero. Want it light comfortable, ventilated and protective.
Any suggestions or thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

The one that fits your head shape, I tried a couple Specialized helmets and thought they had a narrow fit for oval heads similar to Bell, which is nothing like IXS or Giro. IXS is very shallow and from what I remember Giro is wide.


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Guess I need to find somewhere to try them all on. The IXS is on sale for under 60 bucks and the specialized runs 180 not that price matters too much but is a consideration...


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 1, 2015)

POC Tectal is an awesome helmet.


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Picked up a Giant Roost MIPS about a week ago and I love it. Plenty of ventilation, relatively affordable ($95) and super comfortable for my headshape. I would for sure recommend trying them on somewhere though. The Roost wasn't even on my radar but after trying on a bunch of different helmets its the one I left with. Also liked the Giro Chronicle MIPS.


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Just saw a review on the giant and would like to try one. Now just got to find a place that stocks them.
How much does it weigh ..??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a Smith Forefront earlier this year, got one for my son too. I picked it because it makes great claims about the level of protection offered. Are they justified? Your guess is as good as mine. 

Despite looking quite bulky it's a very light helmet and a very comfortable fit. My son often complains about helmet fit, he has a wide head, but he likes the Forefront too. 

Ventilation is not a strong point. I wouldn't say it is terrible but certainly no better than average, maybe below average, but if it actually does protect your head better I can live with that. 

Visor is good and it has a built in GoPro mount. Strap adjustment sucks but don't they all? ;0)


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The TLD helmets are the most comfy but the ventilation needs work and can be a little lighter. Havent found one that is both comfy, light, and ventilates well. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 on POC Tectal. Really nice and super lightweight.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How's the ventilation on the Tectal?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As someone who's always found Bell to fit my head well, I gave the iXS Trail RS a go about 1.5 years ago and really liked it, only problem is their sizing pouts me right in the middle of the S/M and M/L, so had to add some padding, but it really has a great retention system and venting. 
Decided to try and find something that fits a bit closer, so gave a Fox META a chance and it's just about perfect fit, even without tightening down the retention system, very happy with it - _they're also on sale right now_.


----------



## karst_runner (May 17, 2017)

Bell Super 2/3r's fit my oval shaped egg head well. Fairly light and very comfy, and they don't look as goofy as other trail helmets. That said, I want to try one of the TLD's 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

My bell super2 is anything but light 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## karst_runner (May 17, 2017)

jacksonlui said:


> My bell super2 is anything but light
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm a caver, so maybe I'm used to a somewhat heavier helmet. I suppose I assumed they were light compared to other helmets. It's definitely lighter than my original trail helmet (trek).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NRP (Sep 8, 2015)

I really like the IXS helmet. Light and great ventilation. I also have a TLD. It fits my heat great, but it feels a lot heavier than the IXS, and it definitely doesn't ventilate as well.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I have an extra oval head and the Ambush fits me well, whereas most other Specialized helmets dont. eriksbikeshop.com has them on sale.


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep I saw that too about ericks and went to try one on and fit well but the side straps are not adjustable and rub my ears. I'm still thinking about it though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The new Troy Lee A2 was reviewed recently on PB.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/troy-lee-designs-a2-helmet-review-2017.html


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a Giro Montaro, I really like it. It fits great, it's got good coverage but not heavy, the visor is a nice shape and actually works, but can be pushed up out of the field of view.

I live in the AZ desert and while it doesn't breathe like a 30-vent road helmet, I've always found it more than adequate. Better than the Super2 I wore before.

My one gripe is that the GoPro mount is lame. It's rock-solid, but I bought mine, took it home and mounted a cygolite to mine then promptly broke the tab off trying to remove the thing from the helmet. I hadn't owned it 10 minutes.

Rather than hassle with a return I just gorilla glued a Velcro strip to the mount and a corresponding square inside the helmet. I started a thread here on MTBR and others told me they just glued the mount in place and unscrew the light/GoPro as needed.

you just reminded me I should update the thread I started. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-gopro-mount-broke-fluke-flaw-1044158.html


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

fxr man said:


> Just saw a review on the giant and would like to try one. Now just got to find a place that stocks them.
> How much does it weigh ..??


I have their Rail helmet. A tad over 300gm. Super comfy lid, a bid more venting than the Roost


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Kali Interceptor is AWESOME!!! Great protection great warranty and has GoPro/light hook ups that come with it. Boa ratchet adjustment is bad ass as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

The Kali looks awesome..!!!
This why i started this thread as I'm trying to see all that's available before I make a decision.
Of course fit, protection, comfort and weight are important features as well and if looks good that's also a plus.
I live in the desert and didn't want a black helmet for obvious reasons but just might have to give this one a try and see how it feels.
Thanks for all the replies.....


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

I've used the Smith Forefront for about a year now. I really like it. The ratchet mechanism works really well, and the chin straps don't bother me at all. It looks a bit different than most road or XC helmets, but I don't mind.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Just ordered the montero...should be able to report on it tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Hollis Prince said:


> I've used the Smith Forefront for about a year now. I really like it.


I had a full-moo over the bars and landed on rocks yesterday and I like mine too!

Really highlights the importance of good protection. My elbow, knee pads, helmet and even my glasses all got hit. Managed to tag the helmet on the front, top, side _and_ back! Although I think the top dent was actually a low branch earlier on. Walked away feeling a bit stiff from a crash I reckon would've put me in hospital without the gear.









One interesting point was what the straps did. The plastic rear retention straps are pretty thin. They look like they would snap in a crash but they didn't. The straps clip into little holes in the foam in the middle of the helmet. Yesterday the strap pulled out of the hole leaving the strap loose.

The strap was undamaged, clipped back in just fine, but the fact that it came out allowed the helmet to rotate freely on my head. This is exactly the same result that the MIPS system is designed to deliver, but achieved in a much simpler and cheaper way!









After experiencing what this helmet feels like in a crash I'm very happy with it. I didn't feel the impact of the rock on the front of the helmet, it felt 'soft'. The 'straws' inside the helmet did not scratch or dig into my scalp, as someone has suggested they might, and the retention system did exactly what you would want it to do.

This is a light, very comfortable helmet with pleasing ergonomics which seems to behave itself in a crash. The only negative I can find is that I reckon it is a bit warmer than average. Not chronically but you don't get the air-flow of more open designs but then, maybe they don't offer the same level of protection? Happy with it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Spotted this nice revue of the Smith Forefront: LINK


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

Great link Mr. Pig! I fully concur with the reviewer's findings. After watching countless episodes of GMBN, I had grown to really like the Smith Forefront. My lbs had a great deal on last year's model, which is still the exact same as this year's model. When I tried it on I knew immediately it was for me. Instantly super comfortable and easy to adjust. Big fan of this helmet, although I think I'm the only one using it here in Memphis TN. Only road and XC riders here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

I hated the forefront as it didn't breathe well at all. Was relegated to a winter helmet. I've tried a bunch and use a Rail, Ambush, or IXS trail. All vent well especially on long slow climbs.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ghoti said:


> I hated the forefront as it didn't breathe well at all.


Where we were yesterday included climbs up through the trees, enough foliage to reduce the breeze to zero but no shade, and yip, the Forefront was hot. Any helmet would be hot in those circumstances but I agree the Forefront seems worse.

The rest of the time it was fine though. That was the only point of the ride I gave it any thought. For me the primary objective is to protect your head, that is the only reason we have helmets on. Most helmets use broadly similar construction but the Smith ones are very different and they claim it offers better impact protection. I don't know if that's true but the theory looks reasonable to me so I'm prepared to use a helmet that might be slightly hotter if it might save me from a serious injury. No one wears their car seat-belt because it's more comfortable than driving without it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> The new Troy Lee A2 was reviewed recently on PB.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/troy-lee-designs-a2-helmet-review-2017.html


I currently have a Bell Super 2. It's beginning to show its age, so I'm thinking about replacement. I got to try on a TLD A2 in Sedona this spring and for me, it's better than the Bell in just about every way (except I don't get any big discounts on it - lol). Fit, weight, ventilation, all better for me than the Bell. Colors are more garish than I'd like, but I can work with it. I think the A2 will be my next lid.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

a bit of an old thread but i'm also looking for a helmet. I've seen some posts about the Giro Phase....anyone have one?


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Another +1 for the Kali Interceptor. Awesome helmet. Great tech and comfort.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Kali has a one time crash replacement program too that only costs you shipping. I'm looking for a new helmet as well and thought that was pretty awesome. I know some other companies offer a program of varying degrees as well. I just read that though about Kali so thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> +1 on POC Tectal. Really nice and super lightweight.


Tectal 340 gram
Octal 280 gram
size M


----------

